#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές/Φορολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Αναλυτική Περιοδική Δήλωση Οικοδομοτεχνικού Εργου

## josif1976

Αναρωτιόμουν αν κάποιος συνάδελφος διαθέτει κάποιο δωρεάν προγραμματάκι ή xlακι για την Αναλυτική Περιοδική Δήλωση Οικοδομοτεεχνικού Εργου,  αντίστοιχο των προσπαθειών άλλων συναδέλφων για υπολογισμούς αμοιβών κλπ.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## Xάρης

Προσεχώς...

----------

josif1976

----------


## tserpe

Στην ΑΠΔ μου ειπαν να αφαιρεσω την αρχικη εισφορα 29,39 ευρω απο τις εισφορες που θελω για να κλεισω το εργο. Απο που το αφαιρω; απο εισφ. ασφαλισμενου, εργοδοτη, μονο συνολο;

----------

